# Morgans American Ale Yeast



## Let's Brew Beer (1/11/16)

Have recently decided to try and recreate a Epic Pale Ale clone using exact recipe except had a bit of trouble finding the American Ale II (Wyeast 1272) so subbed it for an American Ale Yeast by a company called Morgans from Yatala QLD, which coincidently is about a stones throw from my old haunt, would be interested to hear if anyone has used this product before and would be able to shed any light on what i can expect from it ie: Flocculation, Attenuation, possible off-flavours, esters etc. As i know bugger all about it.


----------



## tj2204 (1/11/16)

Hi mate,

As far as I know it is just repackaged US-05.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Lowlyf (24/7/17)

Any other info on this yeast? I'm looking to use it also


----------



## Lowlyf (24/7/17)

TowelBoy2013 said:


> Have recently decided to try and recreate a Epic Pale Ale clone using exact recipe except had a bit of trouble finding the American Ale II (Wyeast 1272) so subbed it for an American Ale Yeast by a company called Morgans from Yatala QLD, which coincidently is about a stones throw from my old haunt, would be interested to hear if anyone has used this product before and would be able to shed any light on what i can expect from it ie: Flocculation, Attenuation, possible off-flavours, esters etc. As i know bugger all about it.


How'd you go?


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/17)

AFAIK Morgans doesn't produce its own yeasts, just repackages. For example their lager and general ale kits are repackaged Mauribrew yeasts made in Toowoomba. As posted above I'd guess that their American Ale would be repackaged import, most likely US-05.

History: actually I've met Morgan's founder Grant Sampson. Back in the 1970s I ran a LHBS in Maryborough and he was a manager at Brigalow. Obviously he had a falling out somewhere along the line and walked to the next suburb or two down Logan City way and started his own show.

History told us that he had a better grasp of home brewing than Brigalow


----------



## Lowlyf (24/7/17)

Bribie G said:


> AFAIK Morgans doesn't produce its own yeasts, just repackages. For example their lager and general ale kits are repackaged Mauribrew yeasts made in Toowoomba. As posted above I'd guess that their American Ale would be repackaged import, most likely US-05.
> 
> History: actually I've met Morgan's founder Grant Sampson. Back in the 1970s I ran a LHBS in Maryborough and he was a manager at Brigalow. Obviously he had a falling out somewhere along the line and walked to the next suburb or two down Logan City way and started his own show.
> 
> History told us that he had a better grasp of home brewing than Brigalow



Thanks mate. Their isn't a whole lot of info on it tbh. I'm about to drop a double IPA with 3 packets of the stuff so I want it to work haha


----------

